# Dizziness & Thyroid



## Christinals (Sep 9, 2010)

Last night was my 14th anniversary. My husband and I went out to dinner. I had one drink. I came home with a pounding headache, took asprin, and iced my neck. I woke up this morning and was so dizzy! It took me several tries to get out of bed. I was a little scared to be honest. I am somewhat better now. Still dizzy but better. Can the thyroid cause dizziness? It may be a reach, but I have never had this before. Just a thought.

Thanks.


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

Sorry to hear you are not feeling well after your anniversary celebration.

I have had dizziness related to thyroid while in hyper storm, while being treated with methimazole for that storm, and after my surgery when my calcium levels were off. It could be a sign that your levles are off.

However, since this has only happened today and your symptoms started after you had a drink, it makes me wonder if there is something going on to make your body more reactive to the effects of alcohol. Like, are you taking any medication that could make you more sensitive? I am not sure if thyroid alone is enough to cause such a dramatic reaction or if the alcohol could affect the way your thyroid is working, but it seems possible.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Christinals said:


> Last night was my 14th anniversary. My husband and I went out to dinner. I had one drink. I came home with a pounding headache, took asprin, and iced my neck. I woke up this morning and was so dizzy! It took me several tries to get out of bed. I was a little scared to be honest. I am somewhat better now. Still dizzy but better. Can the thyroid cause dizziness? It may be a reach, but I have never had this before. Just a thought.
> 
> Thanks.


I am afraid it is probably the alcohol. We do not metabolize alcohol very well. One drink can act like 10 and we all know that is not a good thing.

Hope you feel better today. And by the way, aspirin is salicylate which is goitrogenic.

Drink plenty of good old H2O to force those kidneys to process the alcohol out of your system.

And believe it or not; a nice hot bowl of chicken soup!!


----------



## Christinals (Sep 9, 2010)

I just went to the lab yesterday morning for blook work. 
My TSH has been known to sway back and forth, so we shall see what the results are this time. I am not on any type of medication. I have an appointment next Weds to go over all of my labs and such. I was just curious what anyone thought. 
Thanks again.  
You are very kind.


----------

